
From Hospital Gowns to Couture: The Unlikely Origins of '60s Disposable Dresses - pepys
https://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/from-hospital-gowns-to-paper-couture/
======
salawat
I have absolutely zero interest in most things fashion related, but I'll be
damned if I didn't find this interesting.

I'm kind of sad to have apparently missed a golden age of in flight
shenanigans. Further I just find the entire phenomena interesting in that it
caught on as a sort of afterthought through coupons.

I guess that's why marketers still do it now. Really wish they'd cut back on
special papers for em though. Can't compost the glossy crap.

------
DoreenMichele
I'm interested in fashion history and had not heard of this. It didn't last,
bit it leave behind a legacy:

 _“This is the beginning of the T-shirt art era”_

